# Uber's insurance



## ubereats2020 (Mar 27, 2020)

How does uber insurance work?
Which is the primary. personal policy or uber's?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

ubereats2020 said:


> How does uber insurance work?
> Which is the primary. personal policy or uber's?


use the search on here there have been thousands of questions and answered to this on here.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It typically Depends on what phase of the ride you're 
on


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

$2 a ride 20000 rides $40.000 taken in by uber no claims.
phase 1-2-3 all bullshit..
my advice if you are a big earner and own things try commerical ins


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ubereats2020 said:


> How does uber insurance work?
> Which is the primary. personal policy or uber's?


It depends on your insurance policy and whether or not your logged in and or have accepted a ping or not.

See the following conditions,

1. If you have a customer that DID NOT book the ride through uber/lyft _no one_ is providing coverage. Your also probably breaking the law and can go to jail.

2. If you don't have a "ride-share policy" your insurance company can dump you the moment they find out. Even during an accident investigation when you weren't logged into uber/lyft. Then they can deny coverage because you were in breach of their terms.

3. (in most states anyway) If your logged in but have NOT accepted a ping, uber provides liability, there may not be anyone covering your vehicle.
A. You must have BOTH comprehensive/collision insurance and a rideshare policy to get coverage on your vehicle.
B. If your logged in and havn't accepted a ping, Uber provides liability and your insurance policy has to be worded in a such a way that they cover your vehicle.
c. So.. neither?

4. From the time you accept a ping until the time you drop off Uber's insurance is Primary.
A. If you have collision/comprehensive insurance uber will cover your vehicle, if not your SOL.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Short answer is if there is an insurance company in you state that offers rideshare insurance get it . It's normally less than $50 a month and worth the peace of mind.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ubereats2020 said:


> How does uber insurance work?
> Which is the primary. personal policy or uber's?


Your personal insurance 
does not cover you while driving uber.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

Try Geico


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I personally would definitely not use Geico but that's just my personal opinion. They hate Rideshare drivers. I was involved in an accident where their claimant was at fault. They assumed 100% responsibility. He was actually given a citation by the police. Worst company ever to work with as far as insurance. It was disgusting. I ended up losing everything including the roof over my head and my dog had to be put down because they refused to pay any lost wages until my vehicle was fixed and that took eight and a half weeks. My phone number was linked to my account so I couldn't get ahold of anyone else other than the adjuster. I called from a friend's phone to try and get help. I got a hold of one of my adjusters teammates who admitted that they pay lost wages every Friday and they don't know why she was doing what she did but at the same time she had no ability to get into my claim and didn't have authorization to make any adjustments anyways but the fact that she admitted that this is not how they normally handle business was infuriating. The guy who hit me, it was his first time ever and they dropped him. Not that I care but they obviously are only okay with things as long as you don't cost them money


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> Short answer is if there is an insurance company in you state that offers rideshare insurance get it . It's normally less than $50 a month and worth the peace of mind.


 I am with ALLSTATE!! Just renewed my policy got a huge drop in my monthly payments. New car, clean MVR, safe driver, auto pay and I use the Drivewise app on my Allstate mobile app. Last 6 months I was paying 290.00 a month which included Rideshare Insurance. My renewal monthly payments are 231.00. My agent is great!! Allstate has a great reward program as well. I would highly recommend them to everyone!! No $ down but your first payment. 
Ironically Uber uses Allstate as well!!
I was talking with 2 other Uber drivers at different times, talking about rideshare insurance. They highly recommended this agent that I have been with since December. My agent is 15 miles away from me, well worth it!! Upfront, honest, for the customer 110%, he made magic happen. Just as the 2 Uber drivers said he would. My agent asked me "what made you decide on coming to me when you live 15 miles away?" I told him, because of 2 of your Uber drivers who have policies with you, highly recommended you. He was honored about that.
Why it cost me more the first time, was a new car.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

rondog2400 said:


> Try Geico
> View attachment 476284


GEICO is perhaps the worst insurance company in America. The only other one vying for worst is The Hartford.

Avoid both if at all possible


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Allstate is the best 160.amonth coverage is everything.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> GEICO is perhaps the worst insurance company in America. The only other one vying for worst is The Hartford.
> 
> Avoid both if at all possible


I'm trying to get out of this policy as they don't offer ride share , I found another com[pany called Plymouth Rock Assurance, Did you ever here of them ? Anybody ? Do you guys know of a company that will take me in the middle of a claim i have going , It was hit and run in the middle of the night , my car right now is being repaired , nothing real major , Just a side panel and rear bumper..



IRME4EVER said:


> I am with ALLSTATE!! Just renewed my policy got a huge drop in my monthly payments. New car, clean MVR, safe driver, auto pay and I use the Drivewise app on my Allstate mobile app. Last 6 months I was paying 290.00 a month which included Rideshare Insurance. My renewal monthly payments are 231.00. My agent is great!! Allstate has a great reward program as well. I would highly recommend them to everyone!! No $ down but your first payment.
> Ironically Uber uses Allstate as well!!
> I was talking with 2 other Uber drivers at different times, talking about rideshare insurance. They highly recommended this agent that I have been with since December. My agent is 15 miles away from me, well worth it!! Upfront, honest, for the customer 110%, he made magic happen. Just as the 2 Uber drivers said he would. My agent asked me "what made you decide on coming to me when you live 15 miles away?" I told him, because of 2 of your Uber drivers who have policies with you, highly recommended you. He was honored about that.
> Why it cost me more the first time, was a new car.


Can you give me his phone number as I'm looking for a new company ?



islanddriver said:


> Allstate is the best 160.amonth coverage is everything.


What State are you in ? My car is registered in New Jersey , I need out of Geico ASAP , But can i apply in the middle of a claim ?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Not really brother, Every state has different rules and companies that provide RS endorsement or RS gap insurance. Check out your local companies and see if they will.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Not really brother, Every state has different rules and companies that provide RS endorsement or RS gap insurance. Check out your local companies and see if they will.


I just looked into Plymouth Rock , I think i could change over to them , and i here they are pretty cheap.. I didn't agree to get the quote yet.. I pay $156 with Geico for full tort and UM and have only a $250 deductible , but they won't offer ride share . So i need a company that does in NJ.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

You should be able to switch but they won't cover the current damage. Whoever the current insurance company was at the time of the incident will have to be the ones to cover. You won't be able to switch and have the new company cover the cost. If you Google Allstate or State Farm or any other major insurance company you'll get a national 1-800 number to call. Did you have a passenger in the car?


----------

